# Steel Ball Weight



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I just bought some lead ammo from Flipinout Slingshots and i am wondering if anyone knows what would be an equivalent steel shot in weight to his 000 or .36 cal. lead shot. He says they are 70 grains, but i do not know how much any of the steel shot weighs. Any information on this would be quite helpfull. Thank you in advanced as i know there are many knowlegable people on here.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a handy spreadsheet calculator that will not only give you the weight of various types of round balls, but also calculate the energy, if you know the velocity.

View attachment AmmoCalc.xls


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

If you want quick chart:

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/

So 70gr, would be around 10.5mm steel ball.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

When talking shot the most important issue is B.C. (ballistic coefficient). Essentially denser materials fly flatter and farther than less dense materials when shot in an atmosphere. There is this very complex trade off with slingshots and pretty much any other projectile for that matter. Faster is important, but the atmosphere causes drag and the faster the projectile is moving the more the atmosphere causes drag. The smaller diameter of the projectile the flatter it will shoot. Check out M_J's dart design for example, I suspect that they shoot very flat. If he tweaks his fletching he may even get flatter trajectories. Why? Well he is essentially shooting a wire with fletch on it. It is very efficient ballisticly. Most hunters shoot lead spheres. Nobody has found a reliable method for shooting long, dense projectiles from an SS safely enough to pass the "insurance" test. The "insurance" test means that you can sell it to a customer with a disclaimer and the insurance company will still cover you....

But lead ball rocks.


----------

